# Gratuité de la suite iWork



## Majestixs (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,Je m'interroge sur le fait que j'ai un iPad Mini acheté en mars donc iWork toujours payant, mais je vais prendre un iPhone 5 neuf (donc iOs 7 inclus) : j'aurai donc les apps iWork offerte sur ce dernier?
Mais sera t-il possible de les avoir également gratuitement sur mon iPad par rapport à mon compte App Store et iCloud?
Merci d'avance, bonne journée.
Cdlt,
Bertrand.


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2013)

Normalement oui, mais je n'ai pas testé.

Tes app devraient être chargés sur ton iTunes au final et après, tu les mets sur l'appareil de ton choix.


----------



## Majestixs (20 Septembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse.J'espère que ça sera le cas ;-)
Un iPhone 5 neuf sera bien vendu avec iOs 7 de toute manière?


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2013)

Oui, les derniers iPhones ont forcement iOS 7.


----------

